# Telecom Board Yield?



## TheDragonWins (May 19, 2016)

These boards are just gaining dust on the side of the house. My interest in refining anything myself pretty much ends at the potential for death and injury. That being said, if i do persue this, safety will be of utmost importance. My question is, what kind of yield of PGM group metals should i expect from something like these boards. 

1.







2.






3.






4.





5.


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2016)

Those are extremely high yielding boards. 

In addition to gold, telecoms enterprise boards often have a very large yield of Palladium in addition to the gold. It's basically to do with the manufacturing process involved in that particular application. 

Jon


----------



## ettran (May 19, 2016)

TheDragonWins said:


> These boards are just gaining dust on the side of the house. My interest in refining anything myself pretty much ends at the potential for death and injury. That being said, if i do persue this, safety will be of utmost importance. My question is, what kind of yield of PGM group metals should i expect from something like these boards.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


hi , are they for sale ? ed


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2016)

Ed's sniffing around so that proves my point 8) 8) 

*grins at Ed*

Jon


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 19, 2016)

Yeah ill probably sell them. I can send 50lb boxes through ups 2nd day air anywhere in the us for about 10 bucks so shipping wouldnt be a problem. PM me. 

Honestly, these boards were part of a lot that i purchased for IFR FM/AM 1500 Communication Service Monitor and some other RF amps/power supplies from glenayre.


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 21, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Ed's sniffing around so that proves my point 8) 8)
> 
> *grins at Ed*
> 
> Jon




These boards are just 1 box. I have 2 more boxes to weigh and figure out what im doing with. 

I know im not going to get a pound of gold but "Very high yielding" on the Jon "scale-of-Yields" means about 100PPM or 5000PPM?


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 21, 2016)

the one board i wanted to ask about is not in the bunch. Based on the price i paid for the whole lot, i am +1300 Dollars so far on this lot, so in my eyes that is 1300 dollars towards stuff to bring me into this world correctly.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 21, 2016)

The largest part of PGM is probably in the small yellow and blue-green capacitors used as decoupling capacitors close to almost every IC.

Göran


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 21, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> The largest part of PGM is probably in the small yellow and blue-green capacitors used as decoupling capacitors close to almost every IC.
> 
> Göran


thank you sir.


----------



## kurtak (May 21, 2016)

Very nice boards 8) :!: 

I just did a bunch of boards just like those - not sure how many pounds it was as they were boards that came in here & there over time but this is what I got out of them plus another 7 grams 

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=23907&p=252736#p252725

Kurt


----------



## scrappappy (May 21, 2016)

Why not have it toll refined?


----------



## Anonymous (May 21, 2016)

TheDragonWins said:


> Jon
> 
> 
> These boards are just 1 box. I have 2 more boxes to weigh and figure out what im doing with.
> ...



High yield for me is in excess of 300PPM. You have various PMs here though so I'd look at is as a cash value as opposed to a straight ppm deal. On the first set of pictures I'd suggest north of 300PPM. By the way that backplane board in your later pics is seriously high. As Goran correctly pointed out some of the smaller components on these boards contain large amounts of pgms.


----------



## ettran (May 21, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Ed's sniffing around so that proves my point 8) 8)
> 
> *grins at Ed*
> 
> Jon


just asking a question , not sneaking for a good deal , ed.


----------



## Anonymous (May 21, 2016)

Why not though? There's nothing wrong with a good deal that works for both parties.


----------



## ettran (May 21, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Why not though? There's nothing wrong with a good deal that works for both parties.


that's true .I have had x-ray boards like that looks the same . 10 inch by 15 inch , with fingers on both ends , ed.


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 21, 2016)

spaceships said:


> TheDragonWins said:
> 
> 
> > Jon
> ...




Thank you for the awesome reply.


----------



## TheDragonWins (May 22, 2016)

WHat would be a good price to sell em at. Honestly I would like metal. 


there are 2 or 3 of those big backplanes. . 

This took way longer then i expected. but here is the 2nd box.


----------



## kurtak (May 22, 2016)

Opps - I had to delete a post because I meant to send it as a PM & it had my phone number in it which I don't want just anyone to have  

I mention this because I am not sure if the mods can tell if a post has been deleted & I don't want any of the mods thinking I was breaking forum rules 

TheDragonWins - you have a PM

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2016)

I trust Kurt's ethics. 

He would rather tear off his arm than lower himself to cheat someone. I believe you'll get the true returns if you send it to him to toll refine. 

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 22, 2016)

spaceships said:


> I trust Kurt's ethics.
> 
> He would rather tear off his arm than lower himself to cheat someone. I believe you'll get the true returns if you send it to him to toll refine.
> 
> Jon



spaceships

You are right about Kurtak, he is very honest in his business dealings.I have done some business with him on some ic's,and the transaction on both sides went smoothly. :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Those are extremely high yielding boards.
> 
> In addition to gold, telecoms enterprise boards often have a very large yield of Palladium in addition to the gold. It's basically to do with the manufacturing process involved in that particular application.
> 
> Jon



spaceships

If his boards are extremely High yielding, then that should put my boards in the Super Extremely High Yielding Telecom category?
If that is accurate then I only have military and NASA to go.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2016)

The ones on the left are the best but you knew that anyway 8) 8)


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> The ones on the left are the best but you knew that anyway 8) 8)



spaceships

Thanks for the confirmation,it means alot to me.Would you like to see my goodies stash in a brand new Where to find scrap thread?



modtheworld44


----------



## chuckgambale (May 28, 2016)

Mod the ones on the left are what I call scrap porn. The cluster of northbridge alone is great


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

chuckgambale said:


> Mod the ones on the left are what I call scrap porn. The cluster of northbridge alone is great



chuckgambale

If you could have bought the whole server tower in a complete condition with all(power supply's,boards,and fan blocks),what would you have been willing to pay per pound?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2016)

Sure Mod, throw up a new thread for stash stuff. I think it would be a great idea if everyone could throw theirs on too. Sounds like a plan?


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Sure Mod, throw up a new thread for stash stuff. I think it would be a great idea if everyone could throw theirs on too. Sounds like a plan?



spaceships

Give me a few minutes and we'll have a new thread.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## kurtak (May 29, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Those are extremely high yielding boards.
> ...



The 2 stacks on the left are "very" nice boards simply because of the number of BGAs on them - so as long as the boards under the top two are the same those are two nice stacks --- the rest of the stacks are not all that great - way lower chip population - those would go in the boardsort category of Peripheral Boards ($1.30/lb)

So other then the ones on the left (which are telecom) they are certainly not --- "Super Extremely High Yielding Telecom category" 

Kurt


----------



## TheDragonWins (Jun 3, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Those are extremely high yielding boards.
> ...




Currently only have one thing from nasa...trying to figure out the mission codes to maybe find out where it went. It operates somewhere between -475* to 300* (those numbers definately not the correct ones but about that range.)


----------



## TheDragonWins (Jun 13, 2016)

scrappappy said:


> Why not have it toll refined?



edit, meant to private message it


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 18, 2016)

How are the PGM's in the IC's? I de-soldered a bunch from mainframes that were stamped 1978. Just wondering if I can expect a higher yield from older boards.


----------

